# Custom one off guttered hatch build



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Finally started this project! I’m building a trio of custom dry storage hatches to go on a popular build done here on microskiff. Hatches will have full gutters and cored with 1/2” composite board. This is the rough temp gutter molds. Should have faired and sealed tomorrow ready to start lay up Mon-Tues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

I know, pics kinda suck!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool! Always exciting to see something come from nothing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

So after some setbacks with trying to use some old primer for a sealer, I’m back on track. The gutter channels are simple cheap 2x2’s that have been beveled on the inside edge by a saw kerf down to zero, then a round over bit followed by 120,220,320 grit paper. The 2x2’s are mounted to 5/8 ply and will be hot glued to my layup table to create the mounting flange. By using 5/8 ply this allows two layers top and bottom over the 1/2” core in the hatch lid without the lid standing proud of the gutter. Will follow up again soon, James.
Ps, sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

The top of the inner ring in pic two looks crappy because I got lazy lol! Only the outside edge of that ring reflects on the part so to save time, I skipped cleaning the top up. I reuse my wood as much as reasonably possible but know when to toss it too lol!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> The top of the inner ring in pic two looks crappy because I got lazy lol! Only the outside edge of that ring reflects on the part so to save time, I skipped cleaning the top up. I reuse my wood as much as reasonably possible but know when to toss it too lol!


Will the rougher top of that inner ring make it any more difficult to pop the part out? I know you will cut off the part before that transition, but just wondering if the pop out will be an issue


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

yobata said:


> Will the rougher top of that inner ring make it any more difficult to pop the part out? I know you will cut off the part before that transition, but just wondering if the pop out will be an issue


It could, I’ll hit it with my D/A and some 80gr to knock it down before waxing just to be sure.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Very cool. Cabinet maker in me wonders if using tapered material would benefit anything ? Cant wait to see finished product. Need to do same thing to skiff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Very cool. Cabinet maker in me wonders if using tapered material would benefit anything ? Cant wait to see finished product. Need to do same thing to skiff. Keep up the good work!


I wish I had half the wood working skills you cabinet makers and finish carpenters have! I’m sure there are better materials to start with but I like the 2x2’s and ply method for the one offs because it’s fairly cheap and effective with minimal tools you can achieve the dimensions needed easily. I will be going to mdf instead of plywood for it’s ease of shaping though.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Hatch gutters!,oh the joy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

Cut Runner said:


> Hatch gutters!,oh the joy!


Sooo much fun right!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Progress?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2018)

Almost... been watchin my father pass away this week. Weather kicked my a$$ today! Tomorrow is another day though.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

No fun; I think ther will be a market for the hatches, best wishes


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you, should have updates tomorrow evening!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, didn’t get a whole lot done today. But did get all the materials cut and temp. Molds glued to the table. 3 coats of wax and 2 mosts of PVA and I’m glassin tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2018)

Got some gelcoat on the molds last night, rushed the second coat and had some alligatoring on two molds so will redo today. Will layup the others today after lunch and rest should be tonight.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice.I Had a hard time w/ patience letting rod wrap glue dry. Too excited
Great job ! Hope you guys a merry christmas & happy happy
Keep me in the loop


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It's already Wednesday! More pics please


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

Couple in the rough pics. 1 gutter complete and ready to trim and pull. Two hatches outter skin complete and core bonded. 1 gutter skinned. Will complete inner skin over core on hatches tonight and finish layup of other gutter hatch.
Layup schedule on these is pretty stout, ya don’t want to skimp on the gutters and be making repairs once they are installed. Schedule is 1.5oz csm, 18oz woven, 1708 biax. The woven is there to build thickness while providing significantly more stringtg and stiffness than equivalent thickness of csm. The key to making this schedule as light as possible is a wet on wet layup allowing successive layers to absorb some resin from the previous. I personally will take a little weight penalty in an area like these gutters that is a difficult to repair area knowing that they will take a beating and not be fragile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2018)

Here they are in the rough fresh out of the molds. Still have pva and the silicone I used for the radius’ on them. Have a couple air voids to fix but that is expected with tight corners. All in all, they came out pretty great for one offs and temp molds. Solid, not too heavy, and will last without having to treat them like fragile little snowflakes lol!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Real market for quality hatch assemblys, if you could show the installation steps that may enhance your sales...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Real market for quality hatch assemblys, if you could show the installation steps that may enhance your sales...


I’m hoping at least. I will be making molds for some general sizes/shapes this year. I suppose I could do an install thread when the time comes!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> I’m hoping at least. I will be making molds for some general sizes/shapes this year. I suppose I could do an install thread when the time comes!


Entry level owners would attempt installing with instructions n photos.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I actually enjoy building plugs/molds because of my woodworking background. The glass layup is where I fall apart. I tend to go overboard because of my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

Will be cleaning these up in the morning and laying up the last one. Am switching to mdf after these for temp molds though. It’s just too hard to find affordable and straight lumber anymore.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

Pole Position said:


>


My goodness, ain’t this the truth!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Are the hatches twisted? Haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> Are the hatches twisted? Haha


No sir, but way to much time sorting, sanding, fitting... mdf from now on lol!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I actually enjoy building plugs/molds because of my woodworking background. The glass layup is where I fall apart. I tend to go overboard because of my lack of knowledge.


maybe you and James should collaborate...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Will be cleaning these up in the morning and laying up the last one. Am switching to mdf after these for temp molds though. It’s just too hard to find affordable and straight lumber anymore.


Wood is a royal pain in the ass. I waste thousands of dollars worth of wood to machine everything as straight as possible. MDF is cheap and it cuts like butter. Let me know if you need some tips on sealing it up and making it perfectly smooth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Wood is a royal pain in the ass. I waste thousands of dollars worth of wood to machine everything as straight as possible. MDF is cheap and it cuts like butter. Let me know if you need some tips on sealing it up and making it perfectly smooth.


Can alway use tips and tricks! Post’em up right here please. I am one of those that believes we never stop learning, so even though my way works... your way might be better!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d imagine routering MDF would be ideal for those gutters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d imagine routering MDF would be ideal for those gutters.


This is the plan!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

MDF?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> MDF?


Medium density fiberboard.
It is sorta like particle board but the fibers are much much smaller. It mills and cuts like butter and doesn’t warp like lumber with humidity changes and such. Great for making temporary plugs and molds with for one off stuff.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Actually MDF moves. If you take a 4x8 sheet and seal one side it will look like a banana in no time. Boatbrains I will PM you.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Melamine


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Cut Runner said:


> Melamine


You can get that stuff in gloss so it doesn't have any texture.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

^
If you cant find gloss melamine. I just hit it with 320 and a d/a , takes like 2 minutes for a whole 4x8 sheet. Comes out baby butt smooth


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes I'm bringing this back to life... @JC Designs after you made the the plug for the mold from 2X2's and ply, sanded, routed, etc... What did you use to fill the voids and get it plug ready? I saw CM used kids modeling clay on his blog, and I assume he let it cure and dry before continuing further to glassing


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Just the clay. Modeling and/or tooling clay never hardens. I use a fondant stylus for the radius’, works a charm.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Just the clay. Modeling and/or tooling clay never hardens. I use a fondant stylus for the radius’, works a charm.


Freeman Supply has a professional set of fillet shapers with various radius's. Theyre awesome. If plug/mold building was still my job I'd buy them again in a second


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> Freeman Supply has a professional set of fillet shapers with various radius's. Theyre awesome. If plug/mold building was still my job I'd buy them again in a second


Yes, they are great! I have some. The stylus was just a recommendation as he can get a set for like $6 at the chinamart.👊🏻


----------

